# Hate to clean those dehydrator racks?



## jjseabrook (Mar 19, 2013)

Take them to the car wash.  My dehydrator has 12 racks.  It's worth a couple bucks to clean those babies easily.  Wash'em at the car wash, and then bring them home and dip them in hot soapy water in the sink to sanitize them.  Take a big garbage bag along with you to the car wash to put them in for the return trip home and to the sink so you're not dripping water all over the place.  It's the ONLY way to fly, IMO.  Cleaning those racks is the nastiest part of dehydrating, especially if you're doing jerky and the marinade sticks all over them.  This takes the work out of it. 

JJ


----------



## smokinclt (Mar 19, 2013)

So you basically pressure wash them at the self serv car wash?? Not a bad idea I would guess the pressure washer would also work if you have one...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 19, 2013)

So your at the car wash using the sprayer that all the soap, wax and other stuff goes thru.

I'll stick to Dawn power scrub and bristle brush.


----------



## smokinclt (Mar 19, 2013)

Hadn't thought about that part... I was just thinking pressure washer.. Yeah not so sure carnuba wax goes well with jerky 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






..


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 19, 2013)

smokinclt said:


> Hadn't thought about that part... I was just thinking pressure washer.. Yeah not so sure carnuba wax goes well with jerky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


peel ease


----------



## jjseabrook (Mar 19, 2013)

Actually, I use the soap cycle first and then rinse.  Still have to take them home to rinse in hot soapy water and rinse.  I've been doing that for more than 30 years and never had a problem.  If you had your own power washer that would be great.  I never did, and don't.  I run the sprayer a minute or so before commencing the wash to clear the line.  Always take them home to wash in hot soapy water.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 19, 2013)

Most car washes use reclaimed water, it cuts down on their water bill.
I won't even wash my car at a car wash, too much sand and other stuff gets past the filters that I don't want damaging my paint. Yea I'm a little picky about my paint.
Q-Matz really make clean up of my smoker racks a breeze, would probably do the same for dehydrator racks.


----------



## doctord1955 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have been taking my smoker shelves  to the car wash for years!  Never heard of a car wash in midwest using recycled water but if they do a little grit will help get them cleaner.  An like was stated taking them home and washing them in soap and water anyway!  Good idea


----------



## jjseabrook (Mar 19, 2013)

Right...you don't go from the car wash and put the racks back on and then go to droppin meat on them.  You MUST clean them fully when you take them back home. 

I have as many as 12 deer at a time hanging in my barn and jerk them on the halves so my racks can get pretty gunked up with marinade and blood drippings.  If I had to wash those in a tub or sink, I simply wouldn't do it.  That's the biggest pain in the rear, IF you jerk a lot of meat in a dehydrator.  If you just jerk once or twice a year and just use a few racks, hey, the sink, or bathtub, and a brush wouldn't be that bad. 

I never marinade less than about 15 pounds at a time, even when I'm just making it for my own consumption.  I LOVE jerky!  I'll share my recipe on here after the next time I make it.  I do it by memory, so would have to write down the ingredients with some measurements for you folks to try and see if you like it.  Folks that give me half their deer to jerk their venison for them evidently think it's pretty good.  I think you'll like it.

JJ


----------



## jjseabrook (Mar 19, 2013)

Ever use Easy Off Oven Cleaner, or some such cleaner, to clean your broiler pan or something like that?  That stuff wouldn't be real healthy if you didn't wash it after cleaning it with those products.  In fact, it would be down right dangerous.  I always wash mine in hot, soapy, water and rinse it after doing that.  Same thing with cleaning dehydrator racks at the car wash to me.  JMO

JJ


----------



## smokinclt (Mar 19, 2013)

I imagine if you wash it off in hot soapy water that should be fine. I would be a bit concerned over the wax products as the residue is meant to coat and stay coated even through rain/sleet/snow. But even then soapy water *might* take that off. No clue. The difference between the car stuff and easy off is easy off is meant to wash off. Car cleaners are generally meant to coat and protect. 

All of that said if you have been doing it for a long time with no issue then who cares. If it works for you than its a good deal. I have a pressure washer and that is what i would use but that is because I have one. 

I still think its a pretty good tip you wrote up!

Doug


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 20, 2013)

JJS.....I just noticed you haven't stopped in at Roll Call!  Would you mind stopping over there and let us give you a proper "Howdy Do"?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

Thanks Bunches!

Kat


----------



## jjseabrook (Mar 20, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> JJS.....I just noticed you haven't stopped in at Roll Call!  Would you mind stopping over there and let us give you a proper "Howdy Do"?
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call
> 
> ...


I'll try to check in there tomorrow.  It's wanting types of smokers, etc.  Don't know the names.  LOL


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 20, 2013)

JJSeabrook said:


> I'll try to check in there tomorrow. * It's wanting types of smokers, etc. * Don't know the names.  LOL



????

You can write as much or as little as you want.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 20, 2013)

When I make jerky in my dehydrator I always dry off the meat if needed with paper towels and spray the racks with Pam. I haven't had one piece of jerky stick. The racks are also coated with some type of non-stick material. A quick hot and soapy wash, then rinse, X 24 if I use all racks.

Now the racks in my smoker are a different story. I've been known to get lazy after a long smoke and eating and have paid the price every time if I didn't clean them right away. They've been a pain in the you know where. The power washer is not a bad idea if I had one, but I don't, and I just can't see myself dragging the smoker racks to the car wash. I'll have to find something that I'll be able to soak them in.


----------

